# Europe (eurosat) channels



## tidigital (Feb 28, 2004)

Newbie question but...

I am moving back to the states after 3 years in europe, I was wondering if any of the providers offer packages with europian channels (ie eurosat channels)?

Thanks for any info


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

tidigital said:


> Newbie question but...
> 
> I am moving back to the states after 3 years in europe, I was wondering if any of the providers offer packages with europian channels (ie eurosat channels)?
> 
> Thanks for any info


That would be nice, but the only thing I know of for sure is BBC America.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Might look through the Dishnetwork international channels. But, I do not think that they have any English language ones.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

If it werent for strict copyright rules, we could be seeing BBC1, BBC2, ITV, Channel 4 and Channel 5 in the states right now.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

music_beans said:


> If it werent for strict copyright rules, we could be seeing BBC1, BBC2, ITV, Channel 4 and Channel 5 in the states right now.


And just imagine, if a half-second of Janet's boob could cause such an uproar here, what would it be should we get the major European channels! :eek2: And how would American networks explain how many of their sorry sitcoms are eerily similar, yet incredibly inferior, to British or other European shows?


----------



## tidigital (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks all for the answers

Mike123abc - Yeah I looked through but they only have mexican and some asian channels nothing from europe, wouldn't mind if they were not in english 

HappyGoLucky - I agree with you totally, most the people here just laugh at the fact a bare breast could cause such a stir  and yeah I loved "the office" in UK don't think it is going to be so good in the us

Thanks again for the help, I'll keep digging for some programing that dosn't include Survior or Changing Spaces 

Oh yeah and here in Eastern Europe Copyright means = THe "Right" to Copy!  I guess I will have to get used to the RIAA and FCC agian


----------

